# Daisy and Annalade Update (pics)



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

So Daisy has been on pred and antibiotics for 2 days now. She seems to be a little more comfortable. However she didn't poop yesterday but I suspect the antibiotics are upsetting her tummy. (she is currently eating hills ad/pumpkin/boost +/probiotic powder/generic pedialite)

Opening wide for meds...










Daisy is currently sleeping in a fleece sling, which is elevated about 1inch off the base of her house. There is a heating pad below the sling to help maintain her comfort. Also I put a humidifier in her house with some ferretaid (vicks for pets) in it. Which seems to be helping her sleep this morning. 








I had her propped to one side in this photo, but she snuggled into the one side of the flap, having it set up like a tissue box flap works well so I can rotate her position through the day.










Oh and just an update on Annalade... She is settling in well... just trying to adjust to each of our schedules, as she seems to be quite the night owl compared to myself or Daisy. 

Anyhoo... here is Annie letting me know it's too early to talk...


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Those are beautiful and sweet pictures of your Daisy and Annalade. <3

Daisy looks perky. Is there any improvement with the exercises? Is she still having problems with boredom? Her hammock looks comfortable and I don't imagine that she could get "bed sores" (if hedgies do get those...?) from it. Her teeth look fantastic in that second picture, btw! That should be her halloween picture and she should dress like a vampire! tee hee hee!

Praying for the little dear. HUGS.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I love the first two pictures of Daisy! She looks so bright and alert! And I'm kinda jealous of her sling bed, it looks so comfy! You're doing such a good job


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I love the sling bed idea! And that second pic of opening wide!!! LOVE IT!! I think it might be one of my fav pics on here


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

AWWWWWWW they are absolutely adorable! quick question where did you get the humidifier and whatever you put in it because it is so small and the perfect size for hedgies! also it will be great to know that it will be there for emergencies.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Daisy is so precious. I absolutely love the open mouth picture! How can she look like she's smiling at the same time?! Sweet little girl. 

And Annalade is lovely.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Daisy has to be the cutest hedgehog i've ever seen!  Hang in there ole girl!  
Annie is adorable as well, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I'm glad you and the girls are doing so well! Keep up the good work and you know the HHC groupies are always game for hedgie pics!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Daisy has been the sweetest little trooper this weekend. We had some bloating and gas issues, but we seemed to have gotten through them. I will be asking the vet about that today. 

Anyhoo... Daisy and I thank you for all the well wishes and are absorbing them all.

As for the little humidifer, I am using a conair personal humidifier, I was lucky to find 2 over the last few years at my local thrif shop, but you can get the same ones off ebay without the brandname of conair for under 10$ shipped. Just search for portable humidifier or personal humidifier. For the meds that I put in the humidifier, I use Ferret Rx which is by marshals and sells for about 10$ a bottle. It lasts quite a while. I used it for a gerbil who was prone to URI. 









Daisy made some progress yesterday too! She's now snuggling in her head when she sleeps, so more like her old/natural sleeping position as opposed to her sprawled out pose the past week or so.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Jess I'm so glad Daisys doing better. Been following since she got ill


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Daisy is a pooping machine!!!! 3 poops in a day and a half! SQUEE!!!

I still can't believe how excited we all seem to get with hedgie poop. 

Anyhoo.... AND Daisy is now furrowing her visor when things startle her now!!! Also big stretches after being curled up.... I know things you typically take for granted, but Daisy has not been moving that much the last 2 weeks, so these little advances are VERY encouraging for us.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

I am so glad to hear she is showing positive signs, its so nice to read how hard your both trying to get her back to where she was before the incident. I know it isn't easy with her being like that and its so refreshing to see your doing all you can and neither of you ready to throw in the towel.

Daisy is a fighter for sure and I really believe she'll pull through with improvements


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

those pictures are wonderful. the "open wide" picture is the best. you are taking such good care of your babies.

...now i have to buy a tiny humidifier.


----------

